# Irish Life Standard PRSA Choices



## monagt (16 Oct 2009)

Is there only a choice of 3 (Consensus, Protected and Cash)?

I have recently moved out of Consensus into Cash last month as I was getting worried about the shares tanking again.
So too soon but I now beed to get a better return than the Cash Fund for the next year when I expect to  need income from it via an ARF.

Any suggestions please?

Irish Life are no help whatsoever.

M


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Oct 2009)

Irish Life recently expanded their fund range on Standard PRSAs to fifteen funds.  While they cannot give you advice as to which one is suited to you, they should be able to give you the list as that's just factual information.  I can't find it on their website to post a link. 

As a general point, if you are seeking a fund that will give you a better return than cash, you must accept that there will be a higher level of risk, i.e. it MAY give you a better return than cash, but might drop in value.  

Have you put the query to whoever sold you the PRSA?


----------



## MandaC (16 Oct 2009)

Just as an aside from this, funds must be picking up - my fund when I had paid in 9.5k was down to under 7 and now I have paid in 11,900 and it is worth 11,300.  I think I am in the consensus (if that is the default one)

Good News


----------



## monagt (16 Oct 2009)

Tks Liam.
Yes - tried on 2 occasions to get an Irish Life "advisor" out to see me but they missed 2 appointments and then tried to blame each other (cust svces and the rep) after me waiting in on an afternoon to see him.
The service is free so I suppose "free advice is worth the price"
M:


----------



## monagt (30 Oct 2009)

"Irish Life recently expanded their fund range on Standard PRSAs to fifteen funds. While they cannot give you advice as to which one is suited to you, they should be able to give you the list as that's just factual information. I can't find it on their website to post a link. "


Only 3 funds are available to Standard PRSAs - cash ptorected and Consensus - how can I go to a better option?


----------



## LDFerguson (30 Oct 2009)

Ask Irish Life why you aren't being offered the Complete Solutions Standard PRSA range of 15 funds.  It might be only for new customers but as you can switch between PRSAs without charge or penalty I'm sure they could move you from your existing PRSA to a Complete Solutions Standard PRSA.  

Or you could start a PRSA with another provider and transfer in without penalty.


----------



## monagt (31 Oct 2009)

I'll give it a go but getting someone to talk to you in ILife is very difficult, Thx


----------



## candyman (26 Oct 2010)

anyone know the contribution and annual charges that Irish Life charge for PRSAs?


----------



## Shirazman (27 Oct 2010)

candyman said:


> anyone know the contribution and annual charges that Irish Life charge for PRSAs?


 

Go [broken link removed] 

scroll down to Booklets  .....  and all will be revealed!   

(In fact, you may shortly be complaining about information overload!)


----------

